#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  "Reservoir Engineering Handbook" by Tarek Ahmed (2010) Fourth Edition

## m_abd_elkhalik

*"Reservoir Engineering Handbook" by Tarek Ahmed
Fourth Edition*



Elsevier, Gulf Professional Publishing | 2010 | ISBN: 185617803X | 1463 pages | PDF | 16 Mb

This book explains the fundamentals of reservoir engineering and their practical application in conducting a comprehensive field study.

Links Here :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Contents
Dedicatiton
Acknowledgments
Preface to the Fourth Edition
Preface to the Third Edition
Preface to the Second Edition
Preface to the First Edition
About the Author
Chapter 1 Fundamentals of Reservoir Fluid Behavior
Chapter 2 Reservoir Fluid Properties
Chapter 3 Laboratory Analysis of Reservoir Fluids
Chapter 4 Fundamentals of Rock Properties
Chapter 5 Relative Permeability Concepts
Chapter 6 Fundamentals of Reservoir Fluid Flow
Chapter 7 Oil Well Performance
Chapter 8 Gas Well Performance


Chapter 9 Gas and Water Coning
Chapter 10 Water Influx
Chapter 11 Oil Recovery Mechanisms and the Material Balance Equation
Chapter 12 Predicting Oil Reservoir Performance
Chapter 13 Gas Reservoirs
Chapter 14 Principles of Waterflooding
Chapter 15 Vapor Liquid Phase Equilibria
Chapter 16 Analysis of Decline and Type Curves
Chapter 17 Fractured Reservoirs
Appendix
IndexSee More: "Reservoir Engineering Handbook" by Tarek Ahmed (2010) Fourth Edition

----------


## paolomaldini

thanks

----------


## darcyoil

Thanx

----------


## ahmedm

thanx for sharing really great book

----------


## herbertharturo

Thanks its great Book

----------


## amahaminer

:

----------


## moncho

nice share

----------


## shfsart

Thanks very much Mr. Mohamed Abd Elkhalik.

----------


## joselo1984

please can share the book again please.....

----------


## joselo1984

please MOHAMED share the book again......

----------


## hungnm1981

thanks all of you for your sharing but could you please post it again? The link seems to be not working now!

----------


## eveleum



----------


## naseer ahmed

please send me this book through my email


 naseerahmed31@yahoo.com

                                               thanksSee More: "Reservoir Engineering Handbook" by Tarek Ahmed (2010) Fourth Edition

----------


## jrglrnjo

Any possibility to send the book to my email [ jrglrnjo@gmail.com ]? Links supplied were removed.

TYA

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## waelhagag

Thank you very much

----------


## codigo98ii

please reupload

----------


## josefreitas

new link h-t-t-p://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=71ECD27E3B56405D3D39B73393B9D7A6

----------


## amitkannojia

link is not working please share it again

----------


## ginozky

hey my friends here u go:

Hope to help u with the book.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

So long


Regards

----------


## antonino69

mirror: (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

----------


## Balan Maria

Hi there. The links for the book are not working anymore. Can you please share the book again? thank you

----------

